# Kingdom Trails in Fall



## noreasterbackcountry (Oct 20, 2011)

Some October biking in the Kingdom with less POV and more air.  

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/10/change-in-air-video.html


----------



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## powbmps (Oct 20, 2011)

Very cool.    Can't wait to check that place out.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice work, as always.  Did I see some footage of Eager Beaver on there?

If so, what'd you think?  We rode it the day it was opened...still hadn't been burned in yet so riding was on spongy moss. It was tough to negotiate, even more difficult to climb.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys.  

I don't believe we hit Eager Beaver.  I think the only one we went on that I hadn't hit before was Tody's Tour.  Great trail.


----------

